# Lee Thompson Continues to Fight Steroid Charges in Overreaching Texas Steroid Bust



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Lee Thompson Continues to Fight Steroid Charges in Overreaching Texas Steroid Bust by Millard Baker NPC Texas Chairman Lee Thompson continues to fight steroid conspiracy charges that were filed against him in an overreaching Texas steroid investigation that targeted dozens of individuals. Several individuals charged in the conspiracy have already pleaded guilty including Brock Falkenhagen. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

